# 96 b13??



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

HI all I was just wondering if anybody can help me identify my car model and type
I know this might sound weird but I think I have a 1996 sentra B13. here is the model code I get from the driver side door

A AY A L B F B13 E N21

I have looked at the repair manual and figured part of it out

A: ???
AY: GA16DE
A : 2 Wheel drive
L: Left hand drive
B: LE
F: 5 spd manual
B13: B13 body type
E: EFI
N21: ???

The car was manufactured 05/96 and is a two door sedan
Thank you for your help


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

now the real question is if this is the case can I assume all ga16de b13 parts will fit my car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're from Mexico, that's the only place the B13 continued production after 94. Otherwise, it's gotta be a b14.


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

hum interesting... Im from Canada


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

As far as I know, the B13 GA16DE had a metal valve cover, whereas the B14 GA16DE had a platic valve cover. Which one do you have? It's the top of the engine where it says "Nissan 16 valves".


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the metal valve color as for the parts I want to replace its the control arms and balljoints this is why I need to know if the b13 91-94 parts will fit my car eventhough it was built inn 96??


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Take a pic of your car and upload it to fileshack or something. Post it hear then.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think you're better off using the VIN number to decode what you want to know.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Metal valve cover sounds like a B13 GA16DE to me.


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

how would I go aboutknowing how to decode the VIN do I have to call the dealer?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

better yet, just look at the car and google b13 sentra. if it looks like a b13, it wasn't a 96. 

If it says "Tsuru" on the back, it's from Mexico and could be a 96, otherwise, it's not.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Nissan-VIN decoder! photo - Brian Chang photos at pbase.com
This is the only complete Nissan decoder I've seen.


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

as I thought hope this helps other people now it is a canadian 96 b13 and the body parts do not exactly fit (the front suspension arm don't anyway) I changed them out with the 94 b13 and they are slightly too long therefore the camber is about -1 degree. so I called the dealer and they did not understand what I was asking them (WTF its your car???) any how call an other dealer and they told me it was a b13b or something like that and chimmike thank you for your help but maybe you have to do a little more reasearch on this because it does not say tsuru and it is not from mexico and I will post the pic of the identification sticker I dont want ot be rude or what not but im just saying that this could help others...


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

here is the pic


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Does your VIN start with 3N1?


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

yes it does but this only means it has been made in mexico?! its not a tsuru?! man this shit is confusing and even if it was a tsuru should the b13 91-94 parts fit bolt on? (suspension arms) in any case I have purchassed ez cam bolts to fix my camber issue it was only off by 3/4 degrees and the ez cam bolts cam go from -1.75 to +1.75 thank you for your help
Cheers


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

3N1 means manufactured in Mexico. Like other have said, they kept making the B13 Sentra after 94, mostly for the Mexican domestic market. I did see a couple of B13 bodies dated 95 and 96 in Canada, they look exactly like the B13 Sentra, but they were labeled 200SX or something. I believe the proper designation for these cars, like your and mine, is B13X. It's not a proper B13, but it's not a B14 by any stretch. Often, these VIN numbers don't even track at the dealership and they need to lookup the information on microfiche. Most B13 parts are interchangeable, but not all of them.

Glad you fixed your issue!


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for the info guys hope this helps others


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## cpparent (Apr 29, 2010)

ok here are the pics of my car for those of you who get frustrated! as you can see it look like a b13. as you can also see in the pics its a sentra not a tsuru. one more thing look at my vin and model tag number now use the decoder it was made in mexico but its a canadian car The original sales contract was made to a womens name in three rivers Quebec, Canada by using the decoder it clearly shows that this is a sentra and not a tsuru.


----------

